# Very best Mango juice?



## CJB85

Hey guys
I am very new to this (happily 5 days of ciggie free vaping) and still need to navigate the rabbit hole that is juice.
I tasted a Mango juice the other night on a friend's mod (mango with some ice), but he does Nic Salts in the highest concentration he can get (so not for me, thanks).
I REALLY liked the mango flavour and the juice had a very pronounced throat hit (not smooth and marshmallow type feeling), so my question is what the best Mango based juices out there are, that are not Nic Salt based?


----------



## StompieZA

Had some of this over the weekend....probably THE best mango juice i have ever had. 

Nasty Cushman Mango grape, Although i never tasted any grape...it tastes like you are literally biting into a ripe mango.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Faraaz

What MG Strength are you looking for ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85

Faraaz said:


> What MG Strength are you looking for ?


3mg for DL and 6mg for MTL...


----------



## X-Calibre786

Flavour World's One-Shot Mango Freeze is awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85

X-Calibre786 said:


> Flavour World's One-Shot Mango Freeze is awesome.


One shot? is this to do a DYI mix on?


----------



## X-Calibre786

CJB85 said:


> One shot? is this to do a DYI mix on?


Kinda. You have to add the PG, VG and nic according to your requirements. But that's it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Elmien

N'dulge Mango Cardinal. I have vaped through a few bottles of this and find it delicious. Tastes like biting into a ripe, juicy mango.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*NASTY JUICE - CUSH MAN and NASTY JUICE - FAT BOY*
They're both superb - there really isn't another mango on the market to beat Nasty Juice's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Nasty also makes a budget friendly version called Alphonso Mango, if you find some of that you’re all set.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

Oops I forgot about 


*MILKSHAKE LIQUIDS - BANGGO SHAKE (a delicious mango milkshake!!)

*
Note: Nasty Juice and Milkshake Liquids are International juices, but available in SA.

If we go local, there's:






*EMISSARY ELIXIRS - KHANAGE *
It's fantastic with the taste of coconut coming through.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

BumbleBee said:


> Nasty also makes a budget friendly version called Alphonso Mango, if you find some of that you’re all set.



@BumbleBee Ah yes, forgot about this one, which is also very good!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

X-Calibre786 said:


> Flavour World's One-Shot Mango Freeze is awesome.


Just added this to my cart so if it’s kak it’s your fault @X-Calibre786

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## X-Calibre786

Paul33 said:


> Just added this to my cart so if it’s kak it’s your fault @X-Calibre786


I had ordered the 10ml One-Shot last month to try it among others. Just ordered 30ml now for this month.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Paul33 said:


> Just added this to my cart so if it’s kak it’s your fault @X-Calibre786


Haha ditto. Also added to my cart too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Paul33 said:


> Just added this to my cart so if it’s kak it’s your fault @X-Calibre786


Which site is this bud? @Paul33

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smittie

You can find it here: https://www.flavourworld.co.za/products/mango-freez-one-shot

Need to get some to try out as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

X-Calibre786 said:


> Flavour World's One-Shot Mango Freeze is awesome.


Give us more details - what does it taste like? Etc etc etc...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brommer

There are a gazzilion mango juices out there. In my opinion, Screamo Mango with mint. A sweet mature mango taste and an icy exhale.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

Happy 5 day stinkie free 

In my opinion 2 best options at the moment is Ndulge Mango Cardinal from Gbom Vapes and Screamo Mango from Monsta Vape and on the DIY side @KZOR has an awesome Mango mix as well..

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Flavair Mad Mango! Absolutely love this juice and have gone through it by the litres... Many agree and many don't but oomf I love it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vilaishima

Jengz said:


> Flavair Mad Mango! Absolutely love this juice and have gone through it by the litres... Many agree and many don't but oomf I love it


I have to agree on this. This is an amazing mango juice. The best I have tried. With that said their are about a gazillion Mango juices out there.

The Mango Freeze one shot is great but it is ve heavy on wicks and coils.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Chanelr said:


> @KZOR has an awesome Mango mix as well


Thanks @Chanelr ..... compliments on this forum is few and far between. 
Glad you enjoyed it.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Chanelr

KZOR said:


> Thanks @Chanelr ..... compliments on this forum is few and far between.
> Glad you enjoyed it.


Credit where credit is due my friend. The others are still here staring at me waiting to write

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## X-Calibre786

RainstormZA said:


> Give us more details - what does it taste like? Etc etc etc...


Umm... It tastes yumm?

There's a reason I don't do reviews

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## X-Calibre786

Chanelr said:


> Happy 5 day stinkie free
> 
> In my opinion 2 best options at the moment is Ndulge Mango Cardinal from Gbom Vapes and Screamo Mango from Monsta Vape and on the DIY side @KZOR has an awesome Mango mix as well..


Link to @KZOR's recipe?


----------



## Silver

Am liking this thread you started @CJB85 

Lots of juices I now want to try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

X-Calibre786 said:


> Link to @KZOR's recipe?


No idea, I just have mixed flavours for review


----------



## RainstormZA

X-Calibre786 said:


> Umm... It tastes yumm?
> 
> There's a reason I don't do reviews


Awww come on. Is it like mango juice or like fresh mangos? Arrgh now I got a craving for curried pineapple on a stick.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## X-Calibre786

RainstormZA said:


> Awww come on. Is it like mango juice or like fresh mangos? Arrgh now I got a craving for curried pineapple on a stick.



So my mum used to skin and slice fresh mangoes and then put them in a blender with ice and a little sugar... This is very much like that... To me, at least.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

X-Calibre786 said:


> So my mum used to skin and slice fresh mangoes and then put them in a blender with ice and a little sugar... This is very much like that... To me, at least.


Now that's a good description, I think I may enjoy that one.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85

Silver said:


> Am liking this thread you started @CJB85
> 
> Lots of juices I now want to try


I am starting to see why they refer to the rabbit hole...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## mikeneko

Nasty Juice Cush man is really good it does have some 'ice' added to it but it makes for a refreshing vape. Give it a try.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smittie

Nasty Juice Cush Man is probably one of my favorites, but damn it is expensive...


----------



## CJB85

Anyone know if this is any good?

https://vaperscorner.co.za/product/flavair-mad-mango-e-liquid-120ml-3mg/


----------



## Silver

CJB85 said:


> Anyone know if this is any good?
> 
> https://vaperscorner.co.za/product/flavair-mad-mango-e-liquid-120ml-3mg/



I think this the one that @Jengz likes very much and commented on in this thread above

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Best mango juice I've ever tried is Mad Mango from Flavair.


----------



## Smittie

I used to like the Mad Mango, but after Nasty Juice and mixing my own mango juices, it's not that great for me anymore... My wife still loves it though...


----------



## Jengz

CJB85 said:


> Anyone know if this is any good?
> 
> https://vaperscorner.co.za/product/flavair-mad-mango-e-liquid-120ml-3mg/


Absolutely superb


----------



## Jengz

Smittie said:


> I used to like the Mad Mango, but after Nasty Juice and mixing my own mango juices, it's not that great for me anymore... My wife still loves it though...


I was the opposite... Loved nasty but after mad mango all other mangos are too ripe and sweet if that makes sense

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ItsMing420

If you willing to throw your own vg pg and nic, definitely Bamango by Theo from the VS line at blck vapour. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## X-Calibre786

ItsMing420 said:


> If you willing to throw your own vg pg and nic, definitely Bamango by Theo from the VS line at blck vapour.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Been meaning to try this one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

X-Calibre786 said:


> Umm... It tastes yumm?
> 
> There's a reason I don't do reviews


That is easy. You just start with there is an explosion of fruityness that hits your palate. Then you throw in the note word a few times, like exquisite mango notes hits your "kleintongetjie like Marelise hits a rugby pole. You end the review with on exhale there is an fabulous mixture or tropical ice that hits the tip of your tongue that makes you feel you sitting on a deserted Hawaiin island with 12 playmates.

Easy, the juice can be horrible, after that dicription everyone will want it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8 | Optimistic 1


----------



## daniel craig

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> makes you feel you sitting on a deserted Hawaiin island with 12 playmates.



You have me convinced!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## CJB85

Okay, so I dropped by Vapers Corner in Equestria yesterday (thanks for the recommendation @CaliGuy, these guys rock) and tried a bunch of Mango juices. Here is what I have learnt, you really need to try as many of the juices as you can. That Alphonso one (the budget Cush Man) was epic, the Mad Mango was way too sweet, the Khan Age was very nice, but more “rice pudding” than mango, so not quite a daily juice. I tasted a bunch of others with more fruits in the mix, but eventually settled on this:https://vaperscorner.co.za/product/arancia-e-liquid-60ml/...

I really liked the freshness of the citrus, especially seeing as this will be vaped mostly MTL.

Anyone in the Pta area, Vapers Corner is an awesome shop. The people all want to help, without it feeling like they are trying to sell you something. I will definitely be going there from now on.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA

RainstormZA said:


> Give us more details - what does it taste like? Etc etc etc...


OK this smells and tastes exactly like my favourite Ola Paddle Pop Mango and Orange Popsicle tube that I occasionally buy from the shops on a hot day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Glad you got sorted @CJB85, Vapers Corner Equestria is a awesome Shop so glad you agree with me.

Have a look on The Vape Den’s Site under what’s new. @Pho3niX90 recently launched there own Mango juice and have 2 flavours - Mango & Peace and Mango & Pineapple that I believe is also very good and affordable.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Omw I just mixed and tested the Mango Freez. Good Lords, I'm in vaping heaven, it's awesomely perfect and exactly what I was looking for.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## X-Calibre786

RainstormZA said:


> Haha ditto. Also added to my cart too.


Phew! Dodged a bullet!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vilaishima

RainstormZA said:


> Omw I just mixed and tested the Mango Freez. Good Lords, I'm in vaping heaven, it's awesomely perfect and exactly what I was looking for.


Yes it is fantastic and great value for money. I don't think is contains much more than WS-23, Double Mango and some sweetener. It is great but really messes up your wicks fast.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Morix

big hype about this one.. Have not tried it myself. Thought i would pass it on.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85

Morix said:


> View attachment 162827
> big hype about this one.. Have not tried it myself. Thought i would pass it on.


How much juice does a one shot like that make?


----------



## Silver

CJB85 said:


> How much juice does a one shot like that make?



Hi @CJB85

On the blckvapour website it says that it makes 300ml of juice
Its a 30ml one shot and says its best mixed at 10%

They do say that 10ml oneshots of these juices are also available. I want to try a few of them but havent gotten round to it.

The one above is a recipe by @Chukin'Vape (Theo)

Nice to see one shots of recipes being sold so you can try them before mixing them up yourself or just to save time and effort

Also good to see it being done with consent the recipe creator (and i assume some sort of royalty on sales)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85

Silver said:


> Hi @CJB85
> 
> On the blckvapour website it says that it makes 300ml of juice
> Its a 30ml one shot and says its best mixed at 10%
> 
> They do say that 10ml oneshots of these juices are also available. I want to try a few of them but havent gotten round to it.
> 
> The one above is a recipe by @Chukin'Vape (Theo)
> 
> Nice to see one shots of recipes being sold so you can try them before mixing them up yourself or just to save time and effort
> 
> Also good to see it being done with consent the recipe creator (and i assume some sort of royalty on sales)


Awesome, just trying to get an idea for total costs etc in my head.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

CaliGuy said:


> Glad you got sorted @CJB85, Vapers Corner Equestria is a awesome Shop so glad you agree with me.
> 
> Have a look on The Vape Den’s Site under what’s new. @Pho3niX90 recently launched there own Mango juice and have 2 flavours - Mango & Peace and Mango & Pineapple that I believe is also very good and affordable.



"Mango & Peace" just what we need - particularly the latter

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Silver said:


> Hi @CJB85
> 
> On the blckvapour website it says that it makes 300ml of juice
> Its a 30ml one shot and says its best mixed at 10%
> 
> They do say that 10ml oneshots of these juices are also available. I want to try a few of them but havent gotten round to it.
> 
> The one above is a recipe by @Chukin'Vape (Theo)
> 
> Nice to see one shots of recipes being sold so you can try them before mixing them up yourself or just to save time and effort
> 
> Also good to see it being done with consent the recipe creator (and i assume some sort of royalty on sales)


Hi Guys - if you like Cushman, you will love this - I DIY and wasn't able to find a recipe that gave me that Malaysian style flavor like Nasty. So I created my own, and the recipe just took off. Finally it was created as a oneshot and now pretty much has a cult following. There is a 10ml & 30ml concentrate option, don't stress if you dont mix - BLCK will do that for you. Oh the 30ml makes 300ml juice and the 10ml makes 100ml - Thanks @Morix for the shout out.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

I will have to say Alfonso mango
a budget juice yes but I feel its one of the best ou there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

KZOR said:


> Thanks @Chanelr ..... compliments on this forum is few and far between.
> Glad you enjoyed it.


It is good to see reviewers supporting each other

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## herb1

Deez Iced Mangoes by Cultivape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Morix said:


> View attachment 162827
> big hype about this one.. Have not tried it myself. Thought i would pass it on.


Any reason why the recipe changed from CBE Double Mango to Mango (FE)? Was it for overseas guys that had availability for the Mango (FE) and not CBE Double Mango?


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Ruwaid said:


> Any reason why the recipe changed from CBE Double Mango to Mango (FE)? Was it for overseas guys that had availability for the Mango (FE) and not CBE Double Mango?


Nope, that was just luck. I changed the recipe for a few reasons :
1. FE Mango is juicier, and doesn't get chalky when you crank it.
2. FE Mango super Concentrate so it made my tot recipe % lower. This also took the oneshot from 230ml total to a 300ml total for the same price.
3. I like FE Mango more than CBE - but both are brilliant, I just find FE better
..

Have you tested FE Mango?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA

Chukin'Vape said:


> Nope, that was just luck. I changed the recipe for a few reasons :
> 1. FE Mango is juicier, and doesn't get chalky when you crank it.
> 2. FE Mango super Concentrate so it made my tot recipe % lower. This also took the oneshot from 230ml total to a 300ml total for the same price.
> 3. I like FE Mango more than CBE - but both are brilliant, I just find FE better
> ..
> 
> Have you tested FE Mango?


Think i need to add FE to my shopping list now... Lol

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Chukin'Vape said:


> Nope, that was just luck. I changed the recipe for a few reasons :
> 1. FE Mango is juicier, and doesn't get chalky when you crank it.
> 2. FE Mango super Concentrate so it made my tot recipe % lower. This also took the oneshot from 230ml total to a 300ml total for the same price.
> 3. I like FE Mango more than CBE - but both are brilliant, I just find FE better
> ..
> 
> Have you tested FE Mango?


Nope bud, haven't tried FE before but certainly going to now after that description. Thank you @Chukin'Vape

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smittie

Chukin'Vape said:


> Nope, that was just luck. I changed the recipe for a few reasons :
> 1. FE Mango is juicier, and doesn't get chalky when you crank it.
> 2. FE Mango super Concentrate so it made my tot recipe % lower. This also took the oneshot from 230ml total to a 300ml total for the same price.
> 3. I like FE Mango more than CBE - but both are brilliant, I just find FE better
> ..
> 
> Have you tested FE Mango?



Thanks for the description! Added it to my cart! I heard someone say that it fades quite a bit after a week or two, is this true?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

StompieZA said:


> Think i need to add FE to my shopping list now... Lol
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk





Smittie said:


> Thanks for the description! Added it to my cart! I heard someone say that it fades quite a bit after a week or two, is this true?



Myself & @Rude Rudi tested it over a month - and that myth was busted.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smittie

Chukin'Vape said:


> Myself & @Rude Rudi tested it over a month - and that myth was busted.


Thanks @Chukin'Vape! Placed my order this morning. Should have maybe ordered a 30ml...


----------



## Hypersonic136

BumbleBee said:


> Nasty also makes a budget friendly version called Alphonso Mango, if you find some of that you’re all set.


The Alphonso Mango is really good, its juicy and its like you are eating a mango pip. Its packed with flavor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yobbo

Chukin'Vape said:


> Hi Guys - if you like Cushman, you will love this - I DIY and wasn't able to find a recipe that gave me that Malaysian style flavor like Nasty. So I created my own, and the recipe just took off. Finally it was created as a oneshot and now pretty much has a cult following. There is a 10ml & 30ml concentrate option, don't stress if you dont mix - BLCK will do that for you. Oh the 30ml makes 300ml juice and the 10ml makes 100ml - Thanks @Morix for the shout out.



I just received my order this morning of the 30mls, going to mix it when I get home later. Hyped


----------



## CMMACKEM

Cold Fusion Shock and Awe. They seem to make the best fruit juices in the business.

Okami Brand is very good and if you like mango and cream, SUA is superb.

I find Naked 100 a tad overrated, amazing what strong marketing can do.


----------



## Crazyj

yobbo said:


> I just received my order this morning of the 30mls, going to mix it when I get home later. Hyped


You are going to love it.mixed 100ml last week Friday. Started vaping it on Sunday. I need to mix another 100ml or even 200ml pretty soon.and to add I'm really not a fruity lover.the punctuation series from the steam masters got me into fruits.bamango is up there in my opinion.
Big ups to the creator @Chukin'Vape for this one shot.never thought diy could be this good and easy at the same time!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Mango with a difference






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88

The best mango juice I've tasted was the cush man series of nasty juice, it's a proper ripe mango taste, soooo good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

yobbo said:


> I just received my order this morning of the 30mls, going to mix it when I get home later. Hyped


Did you enjoy it @yobbo?


----------



## yobbo

Chukin'Vape said:


> Did you enjoy it @yobbo?



I have my bottle next to me as we speak, very good man

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Crazyj

Hi @Chukin'Vape .I want to mix myself some bamango for mtl rta.will probably be 15mg nic strength. Can you please suggest best % for this mix?
TIA


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

Try out Flavour Chasers Mango 5 very similar to nasty cushman


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Crazyj said:


> Hi @Chukin'Vape .I want to mix myself some bamango for mtl rta.will probably be 15mg nic strength. Can you please suggest best % for this mix?
> TIA


The guys are saying 22% for pod recipes, I think 15% for a good MTL is good enough - I would start there, and work my way up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## mayajhon

your all the information's are very nice or helpful.I was also finding some new information's regarding to juice or Finally I got some new things form your post.

Thank you!


----------



## Resistance

I have not really tried to much mango juices. My recomendation is Gbom moondrops on ice.
its alost like frozen moondrops but its awesome


----------

